
Nvidia open sources its PhysX physics simulation engine - sahin-boydas
https://github.com/NVIDIAGameWorks/PhysX-3.4
======
sahin-boydas
Some extra links:

[https://developer.nvidia.com/physx-sdk](https://developer.nvidia.com/physx-
sdk)

[https://thenextweb.com/dd/2018/12/04/nvidia-open-sources-
its...](https://thenextweb.com/dd/2018/12/04/nvidia-open-sources-its-physx-
physics-simulation-engine/)

[https://youtu.be/K1rotbzekf0](https://youtu.be/K1rotbzekf0)

